# What's in my sprayer??



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In the middle of wiring sprayer to tractor. Good grief.....but that another topic.
I opened tank today to do some poking around and there's a filmy residue near lid area. 
Worried about what was in the sprayer before I got it.

This is a slimy substance, fluorescent yellow in color. 
Anyone want to take a guess? It's nothing I think I ever used....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Any idea what the last thing was that was run through it? I think this sprayer is new to you though isn't it?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> In the middle of wiring sprayer to tractor. Good grief.....but that another topic.
> I opened tank today to do some poking around and there's a filmy residue near lid area.
> Worried about what was in the sprayer before I got it.
> 
> ...


Might want to fill it with water and put a couple of gallons of ammonia in the tank and let it soak for a day or two....it will clean and help neutralize some chems and herbs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Could be Prowl. Only a guess with out seeing. Do you see this same color elsewhere on the sprayer? Spray nozzles? Plumbing fittings?


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bonfire may be right could be Prowl, Treflan, Parralan and Prowl are only things we ever sprayed that were yellow in color. A chemical called dinitroaniline was in these everything that had this chemical was yellow in color. Mike is right a couple of good cleanouts with ammonia should get the spray cleaned out. Best I remember Treflan was yellow been long time since used any, sure about Prowl and Parralan.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, thanks. Are prowl, etc broad leaf herbicides? 
In other words, if its any of them, will I harm hay stands?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd get sprayer tank cleaner,the ammonia could make a dangerous gas if there happened to be some fertilizer in the tank.This was one of the things they spoke on at the pesticide applicator refresher course this winter.

http://extension.udel.edu/factsheet/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/WF8.pdf


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Ok, thanks. Are prowl, etc broad leaf herbicides?
> In other words, if its any of them, will I harm hay stands?


Yes Prowl etc. will definitely hurt your grass stands matter of fact we use to use it at half rate and unless a really wet year would have no grass problems on row crops. would definitely clean out with ammonia. Is it any way dealer could get you in contact with previous owner.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

That's sorta funny - we use prowl on grass (and wheat) fields to help keep other grasses out of them..... prowl really only works on ungerminated seeds by keeping them from germinating, it is not *supposed* to kill stuff that's already emerged from the ground. Many times a guy would use prowl to keep other 'stuff' from growing where he was going to plant soybeans. All that said, I think it would be best to rinse that tank out, and the booms and the nozzles - you'll have to do it several times to make sure it's clean, cause after this stuff dries..... Fill it with water and whatever else and run it just long enough to get spray out of the nozzles. Then let the sucker soak for a day or two. Depending what/how much of that stuff is in there you might get quite a bit of experience with plugged nozzles.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wonderful.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to have to get a transfer pump pronto.


----------

